# CPT code 97760



## NESmith (Mar 13, 2012)

Can a Orthopedic provider bill for CPT code 97760 or is this just for Physical Therapy? There is some disagreement over this code. Please help with this problem.

Thanks


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 15, 2012)

We should never code from the LCD.  Always from documentation only.  The LCD just lets you know if you need an ABN.  If the reason for this service is rehab then by guidelines you must use a V 57.1 furst listed.  Having said that you do need to check with the payer as some do not allow the physician to perform PT modalities.


----------

